# Tsunami didn't come a knocking!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

My thoughts are with those Chilean people as it was and still is with the Haitians, a massive death toll there and still not accurately known and likely never will be.

Chile would seem far better able to cope but some massive infrastructure damage to make life more difficult.

I noted at our beach, they had Closed signs up but still a few people in the water and I was to take my daily stroll as I didn't really think we would see too much here in Oz, the Pacific being far more expansive in area and depth than the Indian Ocean and so a great shock absorber which it would seem has been the case with nothing like the catastrophe for Asian nations in 2004.


----------



## martina_green (Mar 3, 2010)

I really can't understand those people going to the beach or the water, when there is a Tsunami-warning. Yesterday I watched "Bondi Rescue" on TV and they had to close the beach, but people went still into the surf and - of course - had to be rescued. I have to say ,it makes me very angry.

Haven't enough people died in Haiti and Chile?!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

martina_green said:


> I really can't understand those people going to the beach or the water, when there is a Tsunami-warning. Yesterday I watched "Bondi Rescue" on TV and they had to close the beach, but people went still into the surf and - of course - had to be rescued. I have to say ,it makes me very angry.
> 
> Haven't enough people died in Haiti and Chile?!


They sure have Martina, sadly so but last nights Bondi rescue wasn't filmed on Sunday when the Tsunami was forecast.

Whilst public warnings are OK, they ought to take into account a few factors like what has occurred where, depth of regional water and when, for Australia's southern east coast there being a shielding effect by New Zealand of direct Tsnunami surge and then north of New Zealand there are many island groups that would break up whatever surge was not absorbed.

And then for the time it was expected, tides on eastcoast were going out and I do not know whether it was residual effect or not or just time lag but the Monday morning high tide did seem quite high.

But far rougher beach conditions are experienced at times of storms or even distance cyclonic weather, the Bondi rescue being one of those heavy weather days and yep the guy rescued didn't apparently speak too much english so quite possibly a tourist doing what he ought not to have done.

The beach had been closed because of the conditions at the time but if beaches get closed because of possibilities with not such sufficient thought going into warnings, it'll just re-inforce the boy crying "wolf" alarm ignorance.


----------



## martina_green (Mar 3, 2010)

I know that it wasn't filmed on Sunday. But I just can't understand why people bring themselves into dangerous situations - if it's on a strong Bondi day or at a day of Tsunami-warning even it is not comming. That's just stupid!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

martina_green said:


> I know that it wasn't filmed on Sunday. But I just can't understand why people bring themselves into dangerous situations - if it's on a strong Bondi day or at a day of Tsunami-warning even it is not comming. That's just stupid!


It's certainly stupid how some people do under estimate the power of the surf and up on the Gold Coast in Queensland there would be regular drownings a few years back, often because many tourists who may have come from a chilly northern winter would be mesmerized some by warm weather blue skies and lovely sand and water, and in they would go without much of a thought, sometimes well away from flagged swimming areas.

There have been many more beach towers and life guards deployed, about every 500 m in more popular stretches of the GC and drownings have dropped off but they still unfortunately occur.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

It is stupid enough for people who doesn't heed the the warning. I think people are like that. They are hard headed and they wouldn't stop until they didn't experience the destructive trigger brought by tsunami. They didn't understand that the warning was to prevent the loss of life.

I think the government should be very strict when they give a warning.


----------

